# TNT: Mediterranean Orzo Salad with Feta Vinaigrette



## Zereh (Dec 1, 2010)

Seeing the post about using the broccoli slaw pasta salad reminded me of this one. I tried it out on guests for a birthday BBQ this summer and it was a huge hit! Now it's all they want me to bring. =P I found this in Cooking Light and  made a couple of changes because that's just how I am! I also use more Feta but never measured, I just added until it tasted tangy enough.

*Mediterranean Orzo Salad with Feta Vinaigrette*

1-lb uncooked orzo 
4 cups bagged prewashed baby spinach, chopped
1/2 cup chopped drained oil-packed sun-dried tomato halves
chopped red onion
1/2 c chopped pitted kalamata olives
2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
2 teaspoon KOSHER salt (1 t if using table salt) 
1 (12-ounce) jar marinated artichoke hearts, undrained
9 ounces feta cheese, crumbled and divided (or goat cheese or a combination of both!)
Generous splashes of balsamic vinegar to taste

Cook the orzo according to package directions. Drain; rinse breifly with cold water. Combine spinach with the warm orzo in a large bowl so that it wilts slightly. Add next 5 ingredients (through salt).

Drain artichokes and tomatoes, reserving marinade & oil. Coarsely chop both. Combine them, their reserved liquids and feta cheese to orzo mixture, tossing gently to coat. Pour a couple glugs of balsamic over and toss again. Taste and add more as needed.


----------

